
Neal Stephenson’s failed $500,000 video game and the perils of using Kickstarter - markmassie
http://qz.com/268852/neal-stephensons-failed-500000-video-game-and-the-perils-of-using-kickstarter/
======
noonespecial
_“They showed intense dedication and dogged focus that I think most of our
backers would find moving if the whole story were told,” Stephenson said._

Then tell it. You at least owe the backers that. If you crowdfund and fail and
then don't tell your backers why "because secretz and IPz", you have
completely missed the spirit of crowdfunding.

------
pedalpete
As the founder is an author, maybe he should write a book about the experience
and give a free copy to the backers. They may be interested in the story (if
it is half interesting).

